# OT: Post your Holy ****! moments in the NBA



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Can you remember a moment in the NBA that absolutely blew your mind? Maybe Vince Carter dunking over a dude 7'2" in the Olympics, or Jason Kidd making a blind, back to the basket shot falling away from the hoop, or maybe zach randolphs infamous double clutch flail against seattle in game 1 of the regular season last year.


If you have any memories or videos that are worthy of a good old fashioned Holy ****! Then Post it HERE!


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thTIYCXcx90

The biggest holy **** moment I've ever had (NBA related). :yay:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0y13mWZG1jY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0y13mWZG1jY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ArBGyJMw_Bw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ArBGyJMw_Bw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/v/NZizsAdutYo

The game 7 pass.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRikrksH8es"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRikrksH8es" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

Five5even said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRikrksH8es"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRikrksH8es" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


This was one of the greatest things I've ever seen, despite how much I hate the Lakers (like Kobe though.)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Shaq bringing down the entire basket
The Brawl at the Palace
Dfish shot from the baseline falling out of bounds
Reggie Millers crazy game ending scoring spree


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Five5even said:


> ]<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRikrksH8es"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRikrksH8es" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


:banned:Five5even


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

yuyuza1 said:


> :banned:Five5even


i didnt say i liked it when Kobe poured in 81.

I just posted it because it was one of those jaw dropping moments.

I hate kobe as much as anyone, but you have to give credit where it is due.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Five5even said:


> i didnt say i liked it when Kobe poured in 81.
> 
> I just posted it because it was one of those jaw dropping moments.
> 
> I hate kobe as much as anyone, but you have to give credit where it is due.


Anything Lakers is bound to get this type of response here.....:biggrin:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Orlando gives Rashard Lewis 118 million....:lol:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Sean Elliot, Memorial Day Miracle.
Quadruple OT versus the Suns.
41-19 after 1st quarter versus Spurs.
Jordan going nuts over everyone (including Cliffy) for The Shrug.
Sabas's late shot to beat Houston.
The agony of the 0.01 second Danny Young heave versus Detroit.
Hollywood over Ewing for the dunk.
Putting Buck on Worthy to turn the game around at halftime.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Watch Steve Blake elevate and throw it down with AUTHORITY!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xssF20-8BE


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-C0iK_3FgAY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldulvh-Zn_Y

I was at both games. Porter was a amazing vs. the Sonics


----------



## wizmentor (Nov 10, 2005)

Jerome Kersey Dunk over Mark Eaton in the playoffs - only time I've seen a player go "horizontal" to get to the basket quicker.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPJbqYhKE1w"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kPJbqYhKE1w" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HGZxKFFpYY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2HGZxKFFpYY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

when i saw this live i almost spilled my cup of coffee.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXnNZjM9BRc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXnNZjM9BRc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Samuel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/pXnNZjM9BRc<object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pXnNZjM9BRc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>


Those broadcasters are borderline insane when Sheed makes the three.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Play of the year, IMO, and kind of embodied the best story of the season.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tYpwjB0IzoU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tYpwjB0IzoU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

How about Larry Johnson's 4 pt play to win the game vs the Pacers in the 1999 ECF? That was something else.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

sa1177 said:


> Anything Lakers is bound to get this type of response here.....:biggrin:



Yep. Sorry if I offended the OP, but we have a reputation to uphold. :biggrin: 

This made my jaw drop.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/d1Px-jPm_TU"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/d1Px-jPm_TU" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Found it:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=XP7l592SrXI


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

One of the best sequences, ever.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KhPMPrwiRsI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KhPMPrwiRsI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

NathanLane said:


> Found it:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=XP7l592SrXI



Man, I was living in Jersey at that time, and considered the Knicks as my second team. I was yelling at my TV screen to get LJ to pass the ball to Houston. Glad he didn't.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Here's mine:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mE5RGClCDp4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mE5RGClCDp4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YtPaMgyz4ec"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YtPaMgyz4ec" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ZbSds-wATQ"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0ZbSds-wATQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ceLlz7dOOvY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ceLlz7dOOvY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

13 points in 35 seconds to win the game.


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

I love Reggie saying "We feel we can sweep this team." AWesome. Love that guy.

As for T-Mac, I believe it was THIRTEEN points. It was amazing. 1 4pt play and three 3 pt plays


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

On the subject of the Pacers, how about this one? One of the best finishes in NBA playoff history:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PhUU-broLJg

What it leaves out is the big shot Brian Shaw makes before Reggie's shot. There were 4 game winning shots: Shaw, Reggie, Penny, Smits. Smits was good.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Five5even said:


> http://www.youtube.com/v/ceLlz7dOOvY<object height="350" width="425">
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ceLlz7dOOvY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" height="350" width="425"></object>
> 
> 13 points in 35 seconds to win the game.


I wonder how Steve Kerr felt after that game.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mSAXnC_2PIw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mSAXnC_2PIw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


Nothing beats this in my opinion. What a ****ing season!!!!!

prunetang


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

That McGrady video is great.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

NathanLane said:


> How about Larry Johnson's 4 pt play to win the game vs the Pacers in the 1999 ECF? That was something else.


That was mine as well. I remember jumping out of my sofa when that happened. When Horry nailed that 3 off the tip from Divac it was pretty dramatic as well.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Not surprisingly, most of my oh ****! moments have already been brought up:

- McGrady's 13 pts in under a minute
- The Detroit/Indiana brawl
- The miracle minute against Dallas
- Kobe's 81
- Carter jumping over that tall dude in the Olympics
- Getting #1 in the Oden draft

I was lucky enough to watch all those live on TV. 

But surprisingly a few haven't been brought up:
Kobe outscores a TEAM through three quarters...

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x3dRxFqayAo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x3dRxFqayAo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

Because he was the greatest, because he did it once again, and because I thought it was the last shot he'd ever take.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WULyz1-OQc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-WULyz1-OQc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

A little of this was posted, but here's more. C'mon people, this is the ultimate oh **** moment for a Blazer fan.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-MWtQ64rr4"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/L-MWtQ64rr4" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

To oh ****'s! May there be many more.:cheers:


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Way back when-pretty much the entire 76-77 season and finals of course.
Most recent-Lotto night and the #1 pick.
And IIRC back when the DA Dental Debacle was in full swing,was watching the Indiana/Denver game where JONs shoulder was badly sprained (thought to have been dislocated at the time) and rather than losing the free throws he came back on the floor and in severe pain,one handed,left hand I might add...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fY8K8sPdP8Q
Scared the jebeezus outta the GF as I was jumping up and down yelling,"*YEAH DA, YOU FRIGGING ******** WUSS,THATS WHAT I"M TALKING BOUT YOU ******** BEEOTCH!!!!*
:embarrass :biggrin:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Does anyone remember Milt Palacio hitting that miracle shot vs the Nets when he was on the Celtics? I can't find the video ANYWHERE.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

"And with the first pick in the 2007 NBA draft, the Portland Trail Blazers select Greg Oden."


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

mook said:


> "And with the first pick in the 2007 NBA draft, the Portland Trail Blazers select Greg Oden."


"And the third pick... goes to....

<opens envelope>

the Atlanta Hawks."


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

I've probably seen these videos at least 50 times each... Just sick.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eueeVJDC3-I"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eueeVJDC3-I" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2cbHqO1IyJc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2cbHqO1IyJc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Here's a couple of mine. Sorry but I couldn't find any videos:

1. Sabas humiliating David Robinson for the 1980 Olympic Gold.

2. Luke vs Chocolate Thunder Brawl - “First play of the series, Jones started dribbling the ball up the court, and I looked over at Ramsay in utter confusion,” Walton said.

“Jack was like, ‘Get up there and press them.’ Caldwell did a little shake-and-bake and I just about fell to the floor. I was an okay basketball player, but one of the things I could not do was guard people 85 feet from the basket.”

“We really feared the Blazer full-court traps,” explained Shue. “We were a totally undisciplined team, almost like a team of high school players. Portland’s forte was structure and teamwork. The Blazers just ran their stuff and didn’t seem to get out of the flow of their game.”

The ploy worked temporarily. The Sixers won the first two games of the series and fans in the City of Brotherly Love were talking sweep. But in Game 2, Lucas did something several players now say was the turning point of the series: He stood up to big, bad Sixers center Darryl Dawkins and literally revived the Blazers’ fighting spirit. With about five minutes left in the game and the Sixers comfortably ahead, several flareups led to a huge, ugly fight.

Dawkins took a swing at Blazers small forward Bobby Gross, accidentally grazing Collins instead. A melee ensued when Lucas went after Dawkins, landing a looping right behind Dawkins’ ear. Both benches joined the battle along with the coaches, spectators, security guards and officials.

After being ejected, the 6-11, 260-pound Dawkins demonstrated his Herculean strength by breaking a toilet in the Sixers locker room. The incident seemed to unravel the Sixers.

“I thought that changed how we felt about ourselves,” said Lucas, who now operates a variety of businesses in Portland. “It changed their game for sure. It let them know that we were going to play them regardless of who they are and what they’ve done.”

And Ramsay noted: “That turned out to be our last really tough time in the Finals.”

At the time, the tough, anti-fighting rules had not been adopted by the league, so it was up to the payers to make sure the game was basketball and not brawling. And it was Lucas, the toughest of the tough guys, who defused the tension at the beginning of Game 3 by shaking Dawkins’ hand during introductions. “I froze him because I grabbed his hand and I shook it real hard, I mean like one of my Artis Gilmore shakes,” Lucas said with a laugh. “And then the fans got real crazy. Right after that, they went nuts.” 

4. A game with Clyde and Co. against Phoenix where we were up by like 24 at the half. Had to be a NBA record for steals. All run and gun for 48 minutes.


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's one from prehistoric times: 6'7" rookie Lloyd Neal blocking a dunk attempt by Wilt!


----------

